# Newmen Advanced Sattelstütze - gibt es OEM-Ausführungen mit Stahlschrauben?



## -Robert- (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!

Bei meinem neuen Cube Elite C:68X SLT ist laut Spezifikation unter anderen Newmen Kompoenten (LRS, Lenker, Vorbau) eine Newmen Advanced Sattelstütze verbaut.

Diese hat leider entgegen der Beschreibung https://www.newmen-components.de/de/60/mtb/sattelstuetze/advanced/ (schwarze, magnetische) Stahl- statt Titanschrauben!?

Der Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau hat z.B. wie erwartet Titanschrauben. Das teilweise abgespecktere OEM Komponenten verbaut werden verstehe ich, aber dann sollten diese irgendwie gekennzeichnet sein. Man stelle sich vor eine OEM XX1 Kurbel wöge 100gr mehr oder ein XTR-Ritzelpaket hätte nur 11 statt 12 Ritzel...

Grüße
Robert


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Dezember 2019)

Das ist aber dann die Aufgabe von "Cube" diese OEM-Komponenten auch als solche zu kennzeichnen 
Der Hersteller der OEM-Komponenten liefert diese aus wie gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

